# FS: 78 Dasher Fastback coupe RARE



## Bspeer (Sep 17, 2018)

For sale 78 VW Dasher fastback, once featured in Autobiography: https://www.vwvortex.com/features/autobiography/a-b-1978-dasher-coupe/

Located in Portland, OR for $5000 firm, runs and drives great, new brakes and transmission last year. 4 speed manual with original black leather seats and tourmaline green interior.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice Dasher Fastback!!!

I saw a similar one for sale in Brazil with an asking price of over $10 Grand.

Regards,

-Louis


----------

